# Shipping from Australia to USA - necessary to be in country for goods arrival?



## OzinMI (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello,
I'm about to move from Sydney Australia to Michigan USA. I got a quote from a international mover, however one of the clauses was that I had to be in country when the goods arrive. Is this correct? I thought items could be sent in advance? My husband is an American and already there. I'm just waiting on my Greencard should could take...goodness knows how much longer.
Many thanks for the advice.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I have never heard of that. It may make proceedures such as customs easier for the moving company. Check if your husband can receive the goods for you. He will probably have to have a power of attorney. Otherwise - there are more shippers out there. 
Good luck to you! Hopefully your GC will not take too long.


----------



## OzinMI (Apr 19, 2011)

Many thanks. I appreciate it. I'll do those checks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OzinMI said:


> Hello,
> I'm about to move from Sydney Australia to Michigan USA. I got a quote from a international mover, however one of the clauses was that I had to be in country when the goods arrive. Is this correct? I thought items could be sent in advance? My husband is an American and already there. I'm just waiting on my Greencard should could take...goodness knows how much longer.
> Many thanks for the advice.


Was thinking about this one. I wonder if it may have something to do with the idea that you can't clear your goods through customs until you have "cleared" yourself through - at least under normal circumstances. (I.e. the reason the goods are coming in duty and tax free is because you are immigrating - and if you haven't yet arrived, the argument could be made that you aren't yet eligible to clear your shipment.)

Just a thought - though you might want to check with the mover to see if there is some way your husband can clear your shipment for you. (Though if he hasn't been living in Sydney with you, this could be a problem.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## OzinMI (Apr 19, 2011)

Much appreciated Bev. It's given me a lot of food for thought. I'm loving this Forum. Wish I found it earlier.


----------



## allyrams (May 15, 2012)

OzinMI said:


> Hello,
> I'm about to move from Sydney Australia to Michigan USA. I got a quote from a international mover, however one of the clauses was that I had to be in country when the goods arrive. Is this correct? I thought items could be sent in advance? My husband is an American and already there. I'm just waiting on my Greencard should could take...goodness knows how much longer.
> Many thanks for the advice.


Hi OzinMI, 
Im in the same situation that you were in - husband is a dual Aussie/US citizen and moving from Syd to Michigan for his work, im waiting on my interview date (taking forever!! lawyer says I should be notified any time now... ) Trying to get quotes for shipping - any tips/advice?


----------

